# Evalina - the Japanese Mustang



## Timppa (Mar 17, 2017)

Evalina-the Japanese Mustang



> Mustang's performance was evaluated by Kuroe, who recalls:
> 
> I was astonished with its performance. Turn characteristics were splendid, almost the same as the Ki-84 in a horizontal turn. The radio transmitter was excellent, the armament and other miscellaneous equipment was very good, particularly when compared with their Japanese equivalents, and moreover it had a radio direction-finder.
> 
> ...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 17, 2017)

Found this on another site

"Hello,

I'm Lt. Oliver E. Stawbridge's grandaughter, although I never knew him. My grandfather was not the one flying his P51 that day. Apparently some other pilot flew his plane that day and ended up landing in a rice field after being shot down. I don't know what happened to that pilot, but my grandfather lived until 1987, I think. Evalina was his girlfriend's name at the time, I think, but he never ended up marrying her. My Grandma's name was Ruth Anne.

~Sara "

"Pilot flying the aircraft that day was Second Lt Sam McMillan. He now lives in Connecticum (info from 2000). The source of the information is an article of Henry Sakaida in Flight Journal. It seems that one of Sara's relatives contributed to this article with some photos, as they are credited to Susan Strawbridge Bryant"

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Kai Stemm (Jun 1, 2017)

Interesting thanks for sharing


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 1, 2017)

Interesting stuff!


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 2, 2017)




----------

